# Pavé Numérique LMP



## flyps007 (5 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté il y a un an désormais un pavé numérique en complement de mon clavier sans fil. Depuis peu ce dernier de marque LMP ne fonctionne plus. Malgré le changement de piles, il ne s'allume plus.

Quelqu'un utilise ce matériel ?
Cette panne est elle connue?
Savez vous le réalitialiser ?

Par avance merci


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2012)

Il se connecte en bluetooth ou via un adaptateur que tu branches sur le port USB ?


----------



## flyps007 (5 Mai 2012)

Pardon,

En effet j'ai été imprécis.
C'est un pavé en bluetooth... Malgré des piles neuves, il ne réagit pas.


----------



## herszk (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour.
Va dans les préférences système/Bluetooth, tu dois voir ton bluetooth keypad non connecté (point rouge), sélectionne le et supprime le (-), puis rajoute un dispo (+), le système se met en recherche d'appareil bluetooth, appuie alors sur le bouton reset qui se trouve au verso de ton lmp, ton clavier est alors détecté, tu dois alors taper la série de chiffres + "enter" sur ton lmp, ton clavier est alors à nouveau connecté.


----------



## flyps007 (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci de cette réponse, mon problème c'est que le clavier ne répond pas. La led ne s'allume a aucun moment, pourtant les piles sont neuves.

J'ai quand meme essayé votre manipulation mais sans succès.

Si vous avez d'autres pistes, je suis preneur .


----------



## herszk (6 Mai 2012)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème, il ne s'allumait plus, mais à force d'insister, il a fini par marcher à nouveau. Il faut aussi insister avec le petit bouton noir sur le coté droit.


----------



## pickwick (6 Juillet 2014)

Je reprends ce fil car j'ai deux clavier LMP comme cela et malgré des piles neuves et malgré avoir insisté sur le bouton noir à droite et sur le bouton de réinitialisation au dos, le massons Mavericks ne voit pas le clavier sous BT...


----------



## _Luis_ (6 Juillet 2014)

J'avais acheté ce clavier numérique auparavant et ça ne marchait jamais. Retour a la fnac.

J'ai acheté un clavier 10*plus cher complet et filaire.


----------



## arradoy (14 Août 2014)

La procédure citée + haut par herzsk fonctionne très bien... Ne pas oublier de valider le code avec "Enter"


----------

